# Suprize visit from Tom



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Life-sized Tom blowing us a razzberry in the last pic!!! :smooch:

He looks wonderful, Dave, we need more pics, tho, you've been cheating us, lol


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Handsome Tom! His expression in the last picture is great!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom is a handsome fellow!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for Posting My Boy Tom! What a Handsome Guy! Laughed out loud and woke up Hubby wiff dat Tongue! Thanks for the Smiles! Scritches n Snuggles from Us, K?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tom
Sooo nice to see you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom is one very good looking boy. He looks so distinguished (well except for the tongue)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good to see Tom again - just looove the second pic - he looks so wise


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey there Tom it is about time your Dad showed you off again...you are a handsome guy!! Great to see him Dave he looks great


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Dave. Tom looks great.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a handsome boy boy your Tom is.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting pictures of your great looking Tom !!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks fabulous! What a handsome boy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Tom...you look wonderful


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hi Dave, great seeing photos of your handsome boy,give him a big hug!Great shots too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

Your boy, Tom, is very, very, handsome!
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

such a beautiful boy.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Tom is looking great!  Love his smile!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have missed seeing pictures of Tom. He looks great and love the raspberry shots, it shows his personality. Has he been hanging out at any pubs lately? Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the Tom fix


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice to see some new pictures of Tom...he's handsome as ever!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Great photos of Tom so handsome and looks really well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Tom, Long Time - No See. Have you been hanging out with Dad at any Pubs lately? Hope you're feeling great and enjoying this unfolding Spring.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy. I really love the tongue in that last picture!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks everybody for all the GReat comments, Tom goes on holiday soon so there will be plenty of pics then


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Tom really looks amazingy handsome!! Lots of kisses from Amber


----------

